# 52 but not new.



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

free online access @ nfpa.org


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Yep, like Mike said.

Create a free login at NFPA.org, and read away.

The only thing is you can't save or print the free version.


----------

